# the run



## N.E.wguy (Mar 27, 2015)

no idea where this will go but feel the need to make a thread rather then spam in Dr.'s lol everyone is welcome to post in here. Alot of you know me i was around a bit learned every thing i know here and have always shown what i have learned here so.


This Grow is a special one, i originally started back in feb of 14 with this strain. out of a 10 pack of KC Brains Mango hightimes winners I got like 6 fems i think cloned a few and made seeds. Ran a few runs of them and had enough so let it die down. 


Current status i have 12 x 4 month old plants in 12/12 under 1k hps with 400cfm carbon filtered exhaust negative tent pressure in a 4.5x4.5 this time around.

As I had no real intention of resetting up I did a little experimenting, i started 4 plants they were sexed per pot mostly heavily median of perlite with minor coco coir so i could top feed with out the res and all the other stuff.

They over preformed in veg and after seeing 900 updates in my email came back to troll DR.'s thread. 

Glad I did!

so i took alot of cuttings will get into that later

so i intend to flower out the 12 and clone off the clones like THG (HI) does or used to. I have seeds so if i dont like what happens i can just reseed.

As I am just back and in transition to getting things where a picture will do justice there may not be pics for a few, but they are in full flower so we won't be wasting time with a tent of veg we will get right to the point here.

These plants had no training trimming or real maintenance just wanted to see what they could do on bare minimal space, nutes and every thing else lol, for the way they were run to now i'm impressed. I think 4 clones in a site may work for me, this will be tested later as well.


Just want to say hi to everyone in the past and future here that has helped me and all the future help i'm sure I will get and hope I can help others with what i have learned.

GLAD TO BE BACK ! hello to all and hope you all tune in as I am a good picture taker and typer  
:vap_bong__emoticon:

ps hi Rose


----------



## Kraven (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey NEwguy, Good luck on the finish, cant wait to see pic's.


----------



## DankColas (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi NEwguy thats not so new here.
Looking forward to following you.:vapleaf:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 27, 2015)

thanks u 2, will deliver tho I assure u  back to trolling DR.'s thread


----------



## DankColas (Mar 27, 2015)

NEwguy

Happy trolling. Will be checking to see the new info.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey NEwguy--good to see you. 

How did you make seeds if you ran fems?  Just curious.....


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 28, 2015)

i got males, they were not fem seeds
out of 10 plants i had 4 males i think or wtv i took a fem out side and a male and the male did its thing covered the whole fem with pollen removed the male and grew the seeded female outdoors while i flowered others in the indoor tent 




KC Brains Mango
Seedbank	KC Brains
Regular Seeds
Indica Dominant Seeds

KC Brains Mango


KC BrainsSeeds Mango is a stable hybrid of KC special selection between a KC 33 and an Afghani. As any other KC product, Mango cannabis seeds were created to satisfy tastes of cannabis smokers and bring some variety in their gardens. With the genes of such famous parents, Mango seeds can be grown indoors as well as outdoors. This marijuana strain is a perfect pot plant; she performs well in soil and hydroponics setups. Afghani ancestors gave her an ability to resist mould and mushroom. Thorough seed selection carried out by KC Brain guarantees nearly 80% germination. Their Mango seeds grow in typically indica way; they are quite short and bushy, with wide dark green shade. The average size of a plant is about 130 cm, however, growing outside, she can stretch up to 3 m. high. This marijuana variety is definitely the one with great potentials. After a quite a short flowering period (7-10 weeks), so typical for indica dominated crosses, Mango goes into explosive budding. The better conditions you can create for her, the better yield she will produce in return.


This cannabis plant has massive big buds, a great producer and an early harvest. These plants have very pleasant slightly hash aroma which will carry out through flowering and maturing period. Like any other indica medical marijuana strain, Mango has a higher yield than any other sativa variety and makes it average as high as 800 gr. per outside plant, and not less than 150 per indoor one. Medicine produced from this cannabis has higher CBD and lower THC counts, therefore she produces a heavier, sleepy type of high, ideal for total body and mind relax and pain relief. Her smoking is said to taste very purple like with an unusually clear buzz, when smoked sensibly, and a slightly delayed couchlock stone. The taste of the smoke is very smooth and the high is very strong. A crystal-heavy bud with an aromatic smell and an up high. Mango is one of the most powerful types out there. The hash smell is still there in abundance. This ganja has no hangover or ill effects. Has huge growth cycle. This ganja will smell tasty, but will not stink you out of your place. The smell is superb fun and skunky


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2015)

welcome home!!!!  Great to see you again. looks like your going to rock another grow.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 28, 2015)

ya cleaning sites now for the ample clones i took! you guys got the grow bud bug back in me real quick! I am way out ahead this year tho so let me find my camera and show you guys the current condition of the 12 i have in flower. keep in mind they were never going to come out of a 2x4x4h cabinet but then DR. got me hooked in a flash so got a new tent and set up the 1k and we shall all see how this turns out. 

Regardless i'm glad to be back and TY for the warm welcome! I feel a piece of my sanity has been given back to me by getting involved and back on here especially!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 28, 2015)

ofc can't find camera for my life atm this is the mom of the seeds 

View attachment WP_20140816_007.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 29, 2015)

why is it so hard to find CBD % of a strain but I can find its THC no problem
 THC Level: 20%

The pleasingly named Mango, an Indica and Sativa mix that&#8217;s Indica dominant, was developed by renowned Dutch horticulturist KC Brains in 1991, using a strain brought back from India by a hippy and one of Brains&#8217; own types, KC 33. KC 33 is a hybrid of plants from Thailand and Brazil. Mango weed took third place in the Indica section of the High Times Cannabis Cup in 2002, and also ranked in the magazine&#8217;s top 10 seeds of 2009.


Like any other indica medical marijuana strain, Mango has a higher yield than any other sativa variety and makes it average as high as 800 gr. per outside plant, and not less than 150 per indoor one. Medicine produced from this cannabis has higher CBD and lower THC counts, therefore she produces a heavier, sleepy type of high, ideal for total body and mind relax and pain relief.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 29, 2015)

wow was on you tube looking for the cbd % lol when google fails you, resort to you tube lol

but have still not found the average cbd % of mine but this video guy says it has been crossed with some thing else by someone to get 11% CBD every thing else i've found is like 1:1 thc cbd average of like 5/5 6/6 around there to hear 11% is amazing 

MP://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4JyTKa3Km8


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 29, 2015)

much better vid

MP://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qptmE-XBntY


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 30, 2015)

ok got the control bucket set up lines run, all pots got first bottom up flood i'm sure they are gonna explode now most are 3' have till now been top fed and they are swimming in perlite so i'm sure they are gonna love a real feeding.

here are some crappy pics was in a hurry to get out of the heat lol but here are 12 plants total in the tent one is literally 12 inches LOL rest average 3' one is about 5' sativa pheno not to crazy about that one 

View attachment IMG_1092.jpg


View attachment IMG_1093.jpg


View attachment IMG_1094.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 3, 2015)

ok so stuff is loving the full set up thriving. Been trolling around and seen PJs thining and staking method really tempted to go in swinging am just so afraid to shock them already in flower and cause them to herm this strain tends to do that unprovoked nvm cutting up half the plant 

View attachment IMG_1139[2].jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 3, 2015)

ok went the the store..


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 3, 2015)

going to flush General Hydroponics FloraShield Plant Rinse Fertilizer, 1-Quart

stuck with GH Bloom/Micro which they have been on 

added some other stuff, for flower finish taste and smell (different then what I was gonna buy listed in Dr's thread)

http://www.supremegrowers.com/
Bud Charge - The unique pre-bloom supercharger contains natural compounds that enhances flowering during bloom cycle

Simply Silica - A premium Potassium Silicate supplement that helps build better soil that can help a plant&#8217;s tolerance against environmental stress, heat, cold, drought, water and soil toxicity or deficiency. Potassium Silicate is an excellent source of soluble silicon for plants and a chloride-free source of potassium that promotes stronger stems for heavy harvests. Silica is a naturally alkaline product and is safe to use as a smart alternative to PH UP.

Super Kelp - SupreKelp is a premium blend of three species of brown seaweed containing essential trace elements that naturally feed soil while enhancing photosynthesis for greener, vibrant leaves.


----------



## zem (Apr 3, 2015)

if you still have the mom of the seeds, you can make a male from new seeds and cross it with her then another then another in like 4x you will have the same seed as the mom if you're that much into its phenotype


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 3, 2015)

no she was left to fully pass away where she was od it was to hot to keep her alive indoor these mars lights look to solve a few of my issues but i'm still on baby steps atm these were really no intended to be a post it was a personal experiment that the DGF mutated to a full on run

thanks for posting zem your a good info person ty


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 3, 2015)

i did do some under trimming may do more i dont know i just want to be able to find the best phenos and rerun them at this point there are 14 seperate phenos i have cuttings from a few if there is one i dont have a cutting will reveg it hoping to just run a 6 week perpetual off the best i find tho


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey, I'm here. Didn't notice this one...but now I did! :aok: 

You run an OSC fan inside the space like I used to.. one of the big kinds. I do not do that anymore, as I found it to impact on the floor space too much. Got rid of it and went to multiple clip fans. I wish I could do one of those wall mountable OSC fans....tricky with a tent lol! 

Side note....so far I'm not missing my HPS one bit. I'll most likely sell these HPS fixtures even, if that's possible. I will know more in 4 weeks, but so far I'm 10/10 and sold on LED's. I reallllly don't want to say it unless I know for sure, but I'm pretty darn sure! About 90% :rofl: :aok: 

I'll be popping in here and there now that I've posted in here. It will show up.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 4, 2015)

It's not hard Fang . Mr tight has those in his tent just mounts it to food then puts the wood behind the poles in the tent. I'm thinking of going that route.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah, I've thought about it, just didn't know if it would make the tent tipsy. Sure shouldn't, with all the other weight around it. 

This is something I've been thinking about looking into as well, but honestly, these 3 little clip fans seem to work great. I have them setup to it creates almost a "vortex" of air in the tent, that all works up toward the carbon filtered intake.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 4, 2015)

Ya usually i'll have 2 in there DGF but right now the one its actually i think a 10". Has them happy I do have 2 that are 14 or 16" maybe that are in there in the summer but i was Thinking Like U of the side pole attaching osc ones and got the idea, to if one wanted to just turn these regular floor ones upside down and attach them to the ceiling poles with some thing like zip ties, tape, etc. If you put one all the way at it's highest and the other at it's very lowest height it would be a possibility. 

Am I going to even grow indoor this summer and want to deal with the headaches or just go OD for the summer and come back in in the fall. As I just don't see the point or fun in fighting temps rh etc. As opposed to then sitting in say ston-locs chair between 2 giant beasts, one has to wonder. I just don't think the LEDs will be in budget till the fall anyway unless the prices crash on them lol. This strain get up to 3m OD up to a 800g OD yield as opposed to 150g indoor with all the costs, kinda speaks volume it self if you do the math. Thinking it's time to get in the HOOOP HOUSE CLUB 


afk in middle of flush/res swap

Nice to see you guys pop on in. Plenty of seats in my threads. Hope your having a great day!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 4, 2015)

> As I just Don't see the point of fighting temps rh etc



Dude... I do not cool or dehumidify my space. Or should I say, I never have in 2 years HAHHA! I'm crazy. My room has hit 100° many-o-times in the summer. I run lights at night for that reason. LED's will help, but it's still going to be hot as hell up there! I have great ventilation and exhaust though, it's really the only thing going for me. 

But yah, if I had a mini split A/C, that'd be pretty awesome  I'll have one when I rid myself of the tents and build the room this year.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 4, 2015)

If growing outdoors is feasible where you live you should do it.  The difference in volume can be amazing.  And of course, the costs are quite different, too.  A win-win if it is possible for you.  I live in an illegal state and have such a short growing season that it just makes it impossible.  I could find someplace to hide a few girls, but the season being so short just makes it hard to grow OD here and end up with anything.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 4, 2015)

> If growing outdoors is feasible where you live you should do it. The difference in volume can be amazing.



Absolutely! I'd love to do one, just for FUN!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 4, 2015)

Well just finished up. made 25-27 gallons, flushed for 2 hours. took a picture of the run out and ppms went from 200 base declorinated water ppm, up 600 ppm flushed using only 5 gallon res to do the flush. From clear to a very dirty waste product color, will upload pics of that all at some point took pics of it. Owner of the hydro store told me to come back and tell him what I thought of it and the end results he thinks will be clear to see. We shall see. 

 THG Yes I have my med recommendation and it's current, as well as have filed for my state registration # to get my actual id card. They are dragging feet here with this. There are dispensaries built but not open. I always have done some OD in 5 Gallon pots with no issue from anyone. But am leaning to either moving after this run if I can get approved for a house I looked at. Or will make a 12' long Hoop House and grow a jungle in it this year I think. Depends on if I will be here til oct. It would be possible to actualy do a OD if I moved but not sure of laws in that town so would probably stay inside at that point and the house has central a/c 



so mixed up the food 1300 ppm / 7.0 ph they had just had a 15 minute flood b4 the flush so will not adjust ph till tmmw and feed them. I did notice some nute coloring in the shades on fan leaves I think it was a good point to flush them and add the 3 xtra products.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 4, 2015)

> so mixed up the food 1300 ppm / 7.0 ph



Wait, 7.0 ph for your nute solution? Erm...am I missing something here?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 4, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> It's not hard Fang . Mr tight has those in his tent just mounts it to food then puts the wood behind the poles in the tent. I'm thinking of going that route.



hmm this sounds interesting. I assume you mean wood not food but are you talking about placing wood to prevent the tent from losing the negative air effect? my walls are always negative pressure be nice to keep the negative pressure and gain that space back, or is it not enuff to care about.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 4, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Wait, 7.0 ph for your nute solution? Erm...am I missing something here?



thats what it mixed up to ya, I usually am using ph down more then up always I run it from 5.7-8  -   6.0-1


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 4, 2015)

Ok, but you're PH'ing to where they need to be before you feed obviously ya? lol... 

Seemed to me like you mixed it up, hit 1300 ppm's / 7.0 PH and fed em.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 4, 2015)

HA noooo nooo nooo they will not eat till tomorrow. they ate right b4 I did the flush and yes I will have phd them to the zone b4 that just letting it drift to where ever it wants atm


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 4, 2015)

I had a really stoned moment... carrying on! lol!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 4, 2015)

I want to get one of those plaster mixing drill bits to really mixed my res up 
I premade the food in 5 gallon buckets then dumped them into the 55Gal res and added a few gallons to make up for the missing 3" of water in each 5 gal bucket. I usually just run the 2 pumps to mix but I like the idea of physically mixing it at high speed with a drill

lmao ya U did


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 4, 2015)

I also dropped GH Grow from the mix this round all together was nice to see it hit exactly 1300 ppm obv if i had put the Grow in would of been to high i think


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 4, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> so mixed up the food 1300 ppm / 7.0 ph they had just had a 15 minute flood b4 the flush so will not adjust ph till tmmw and feed them. I did notice some nute coloring in the shades on fan leaves I think it was a good point to flush them and add the 3 xtra products.



so 12 hours later > 7.1 ph 1520 ph

12 hours in, lots of ppm increase mixed both b4 and after reading read same, i still have 12+ hours to make adjustments.. my water source untreated i think is 6.1 / 180


i dont want to shock them and have atleast 12 hours to let it settle more i want to get a bit for plaster to mix the res


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

1160 5.6 45 gallons :dancing:
73 / 30rh

now lets see what the ph does over next 7 days ty PJ for teh infoz


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

4:20  time to tokey some smokey  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 6, 2015)

1160  5.7  69/33 with lights out


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 6, 2015)

1160 5.6 45 gallons  after res/flush/phd 24 hours ago

1160  5.7  69/33 with lights out before feeding 1 hour ago

fed

1310  5.9  in control bucket after feeding 73/34 w lights on now



tic toc:icon_smile::watchplant:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 6, 2015)

"The Hydro Wait Show"

That's what it seems to be. hah. 

Hmm.. I'll go get some pics, I think you were qq'in the other day. :aok: Also, 5.6? Time to bump up no?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 6, 2015)

it's 5.9 in the control bucket after drain so it drifted a bit same ppms are up a bit to


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 6, 2015)

Well hey, that's just fine and dandy then isn't it?  

Good to hear


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 6, 2015)

i grabbed a pic b4 lights on you can see they needed a flush some thing had just started a color issue like some thing got locked out or to much 

View attachment tent.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 6, 2015)

Ahh, always a bummer to see issues....but they look healthy, so here's to hoping for a great continuation!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 6, 2015)

ya I think they will bounce right back if I had not addressed the res swap I think I would be in the plant issue forum. Pretty confident they will be ok after a few days of new food cycling, I think after reading PJs info about the drift I was keeping them in to tigh of a range phing down to much to keep the drift down so gonna see what it does over the 7 outlook


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 6, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> i grabbed a pic b4 lights on you can see they needed a flush some thing had just started a color issue like some thing got locked out or to much


 
I really don't think they need a flush.  I believe that you are deficient in something and a flush would just make it worse.  If you are using GH nutes, you may just need to add Cal-Mag.  I find I always have to add it with GH nutes.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 6, 2015)

i already flushed 2 days ago at res change. I always use GH calmag and am usig GH micro, bloom, think I added 25 ml per 5 gal of c/m have to look. 
flushed with GH Florashield the run off of the flush is the left over of the 3 part GH with c/m, went from clear to that over a hour or so of cycling in thru 

View attachment flush.jpg


View attachment food.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 7, 2015)

6.0/1 1300 73/34


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 7, 2015)

Good numbers :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 7, 2015)

just checked it again was 6.0 1290   

ya really interested in the 7 days that PJ was talking about in Kravens thread and the ramping gonna let it hit 6.3 as I never let it usually try to get a full range of nutes to them to fix what ever got locked out not going over 6.1 or under 5.7 really leading me to think cal mag they are in alot of perlite to so not like there was alot of food for them to use leftover nutes between feedings. and we not being in a system they were just top fed till they got thrown into the tent could of been from converting them to the flood we shall see


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 7, 2015)

6.0  1380 on the reverse of the control bucket readin after feeding


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 7, 2015)

sorry for crap posts really just using this as a log of time / readings and / chat so chat on if any one sees any issues hop its just me talking to myself and no issues lol


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 7, 2015)

no i lied i just like to post crap


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 7, 2015)

so last feeding at control bucket drain reading bottom out at 10 mins out of a 45 min drain it read 6.0 1380 not sure what that says i think is the increase from flush out. Maybe run off of the florashield ppm.
 i guess
never had increasing ppm so much
all i care is 3 days in ppm is 6.0 in 45 gal res with 4 2 gal pots


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 7, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> no i lied i just like to post crap



lol oh yeah?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 7, 2015)

again just updated a lil want to keep it up there as i monitor it


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 7, 2015)

roflcopterz u got a drone yet to monitor your grow? lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 7, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> roflcopterz u got a drone yet to monitor your grow? lol



lol, what in tarnation?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 7, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> lol oh yeah?



wahahahhahaha omg dude i lmao seein that haha :ccc:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 7, 2015)

oh man dudes here i know got drones with cameras for cheap hide your OD if u have it not legal!!!!!!!!!!! 300 bucks gets u a drone flyably by a iphone...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 7, 2015)

hahaha, wow.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 7, 2015)

i post this info cause u come at me u die... reality is if you ODG and have anyone that does not like you then u may need to rethink things, even if in a garage wtv. (security) , they also have cheap heat scaners infared or wtv for em


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 8, 2015)

6.1 1270   67/34 dark


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 8, 2015)

6.1 1280  73/33 light
lookin good and happy


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 8, 2015)

Great :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 9, 2015)

6.2 1330  68/33 dark 
look like they had a good night took a pic with lights off bud sites look more evolved


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 9, 2015)

6.2 1280 74/34 in res light


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 9, 2015)

6.2 1140  73/34 on the feeding in control bucket full


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 10, 2015)

6.2 1350 66/38 in control bucket and res dark


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 10, 2015)

:48:

green mojo


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 10, 2015)

thanks man :ciao::48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 10, 2015)

reset res to 5.8 1280 74/40 res w/lights on


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 11, 2015)

5.9 1120


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 11, 2015)

:aok: Perfect


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 11, 2015)

ya would like to get 3 week run out of the res


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 13, 2015)

tent is looking way better as far as the lock out think its been fixed, minor heat curling on a few of teh monster fans but all in all looking healthy

res has been ramping at .1 ph a day basically to .1 every other day sitting at 1333 ppm 6.1 in control bucket 68/38 dark foliar sprayed em b4 lights on first time with a little flora shield phd water very little flora in it been using it on the clones.. 

All clones have rooted like crazy as far as i can see 100% clone rate success will update that later after upplanting them. ph'd new coco chunks over night gonna clean some perlite and load a few more sites and add em into the setup to get a perpetual cycle running


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 13, 2015)

Sounds great NE :aok: 

Wonderful job


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 13, 2015)

thanks man :ciao:


----------



## zem (Apr 13, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> ya would like to get 3 week run out of the res



I often run it longer than that but that is because I use everything in parts, and i just add what the plant needs. if you get separate additives it will help but adding a complete fert every time will quickly result in some elements being toxic, thats why most growers change every week or 2


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 13, 2015)

1333 6.0 basically same as this morning .1 less


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 13, 2015)

zem said:


> I often run it longer than that but that is because I use everything in parts, and i just add what the plant needs. if you get separate additives it will help but adding a complete fert every time will quickly result in some elements being toxic, thats why most growers change every week or 2



u lost me

i have 45 gallons of res, it drifts 5.8-6.2 in 7 days ppms are steady around 1300
all i do is put a few ml of ph down in on day 7 not adding any thing else on week 2 of res still

using 2 part gh bloom micro with other additives i listed b4 in current res (post 49)


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 13, 2015)

well still deficient some thing looks N maybe?


----------



## zem (Apr 13, 2015)

looks more like Mg from the green veins


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 13, 2015)

k ty think light foliar c/m water b4 lights on? and add some more to res or just some epson i mixed c/m in res at change


----------



## zem (Apr 13, 2015)

i wouldn't foliar feed them at this point. i think that you need a fresh res now, you're at 1300ppm, i don't think it's a good idea to add things with this level of deficiency. it's like the most critical part of their growth cycle so do whatever you n\have to to let them bulk up the most. i several times dumped entire 200L res 1 or 2 days after i had filled only because i was unsure of something


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 13, 2015)

well this was a issue b4 the new res was mixed and i know i was not off on the mix i've run the strain hot b4 up to 1800 in flower in the past this was defiantly a issue from prior res


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 14, 2015)

added 30 ml c/m last night, went from 1330 to 1360 ppm / ph stayed @ 6.0 over night


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 14, 2015)

hope you get your girls corrected.........
:48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 14, 2015)

found this link pretty cool on deficiances 

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=231387


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice link NE, thanks.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 14, 2015)

np, posted it in the leaf-deficiency-chart- thread for others to find when in need.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 18, 2015)




----------

